# Ordering from Nirvana to US!



## newgreenthumb (Feb 20, 2007)

I attempted to order from *Nirvana* and it stated that they are _having problems with customs and are not shipping to the USA until they come up with new packaging_.  Hopefully this is a fluke and they will be shipping to US soon.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 20, 2007)

newgreenthumb said:
			
		

> I attempted to order from *Nirvana* and it stated that they are _having problems with customs and are not shipping to the USA until they come up with new packaging_. Hopefully this is a fluke and they will be shipping to US soon.


*Damn man that's a real bummer. Are you talking about Seedboutique's Gypsy Nirvana or Nirvana? *


----------



## Greenfinger (Feb 20, 2007)

For fokes in the us and all ....Nirvana seedbank was subject to someone robbing them, and copying their brand name...this comes from a very good source..so beware until a new packing is on the shelfs...

My source deals direct to the company and this happened last summer 2006.


----------



## newgreenthumb (Feb 20, 2007)

Not seedsboutique but Nirvana.I tried to order from www.nirvana-shop.com and it said that currently they are not shipping to USA due to packaging issues and customs.  But Mandala Seeds has great prices too.  www.shop.mandala.com is the addy.


----------

